# Lap chole with wedge biopsy of liver



## wmcguire (Aug 8, 2013)

Surgeon did a lap chole and did a wedge biopsy of the liver.  Can't find any code for the wedge biopsy except open procedure.  Any ideas?


----------



## FMCKELVEY (Aug 8, 2013)

We bill the Unlisted Laparoscopic Liver CPT 47379 & send in the claim hard copy with
the operative report.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry Lap liver wedge bx would be unlisted 47379


----------



## wmcguire (Aug 8, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the input.  Nice to have a different perspective sometimes!


----------

